# Kanye West at VMA's..DOUCHEBAG!



## kariii (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG! what a douche!!! for going up on stage and totally stealing poor Taylor Swift's moment on stage. Yeah, we know Beyonce deserved the award.. but stop beind a d!c* h*le and let innocent Taylor have her moment. Beyonce is so sweet too, she gracefully let swift accept her award at the end.


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 14, 2009)

As pathetic as his actions were, i had to admit i laughed a little. 

He needs to learn to 1. control his temper 2. hold to alcohol and 3. just stop talking all together.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah he is pretty blunt....Yes it was rude and uncalled for...although I did agree...But you know I am not sure I fall for all his "allowed Outbursts" seems kinda scripted to me...because after he does his dirt he never gets kicked out and is always invited back....Oh well...seems to always Make for good TV I think


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Sep 14, 2009)

I am not a fan of Taylor Swift (and I love Kanye), but I believe his actions were TOTALLY uncalled for. He stole that poor girl's moment. Thankfully Beyonce has some class and decency and allowed Taylor to have her moment at the end...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 14, 2009)

damn i missed it! gonna check youtube later haha


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 14, 2009)

He totally shouldn't have done that, douchebag move, but it's something that Kanye would've done. He's never been known for having tact, after all.

And honestly I think he would've said that regardless of who that award went to. It was that he believed Beyonce was the best, and not that Taylor sucked. Indirect insult? Yes. Douchebag move? Yes. But really not the worst thing I've ever seen him do.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 14, 2009)

^^He's never been known for having tact...

That's an understatement. He's never been known for having a spec of class. He's such an ugly little twirp inside and out who thinks he's God gift to women, or even Earth.


----------



## chynegal (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_^^He's never been known for having tact...

That's an understatement. He's never been known for having a spec of class. He's such an ugly little twirp inside and out who thinks he's God gift to women, or even Earth._

 
i so agree i think he is still mad because mtv is yet to give him a vma award


----------



## chynegal (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Yeah he is pretty blunt....Yes it was rude and uncalled for...although I did agree...But you know I am not sure I fall for all his "allowed Outbursts" seems kinda scripted to me...because after he does his dirt he never gets kicked out and is always invited back....Oh well...seems to always Make for good TV I think_

 
they did ask him to leave after he got back to his seat


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 14, 2009)

he was so wrong for what he did. I like his music but can't stand him as a person. This makes my feeling towards him worse.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2009)

Well thats a first if they made him leave ..and I am sure he will be invited back again next year as always to do it all again....Same show new year


----------



## enigmatic (Sep 14, 2009)

He's always been a douche. Nothing new.


----------



## chynegal (Sep 14, 2009)

first off if i was mtv i wouldnt let him in the building with that big hennesy bottle he had in his hands


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_first off if i was mtv i wouldnt let him in the building with that big hennesy bottle he had in his hands_

 
Again a reason I feel they like the drama...they constantly allow his behavior to continue...and where is security...You mean anyone can just walk up on the stage and grab the mic out of anyone's hand and start talking on public TV when they have no idea what he is gonna say...what kinda of FCC violations may come out of his mouth...Please...I think it is all about the publicity and ratings...and obviously MTV allows it to continue and promotes it by allowing his presence when they know he is a loose cannon...


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 14, 2009)

OF COURSE it's a known fact that Kanye west is a huge douchebag. He says a lot of things I can't get behind, at all. But he just doesn't think before he speaks, and to say that he's an "ugly little twirp inside and out" without even knowing him is a little unfair. More often than not, Kanye's outbursts are just that...outbursts. I don't think he has a malicious intent behind his every word. 

Also:







I'm NOT defending Kanye; he shouldn't have said anything at all, plain and simple. But I just don't think it's as big of a deal as everyone's making it out to be! If Taylor wasn't such a sweetheart no one would care what Kanye said - further stressing my point that Kanye said it DESPITE it being Taylor on the stage - he was just being his real, genuine, tactless self.

And agree wholeheartedly with Tish about MTV inviting him back despite his antics. It's all about ratings and word-of-mouth. There's no such thing as bad publicity...it's still true to this day.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 14, 2009)

i believe it was staged... stuff like that means ratings for these shows. people will be talking about this for the rest of the week and watch re cast just to see it


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2009)

Exactly and You Tube Hits will be off the charts along with people watching it 100 times because Lord Knows they replay the awards on MTV a zillion times


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Yeah he is pretty blunt....Yes it was rude and uncalled for...although I did agree...But you know I am not sure I fall for all his "allowed Outbursts" seems kinda scripted to me...because after he does his dirt he never gets kicked out and is always invited back....Oh well...seems to always Make for good TV I think_

 
no that wasn't scripted at all..u didn't see Taylor shaking a little..he's an idiot for sure..I can't stand him..
He did make an apology if that's what u want to call it..


----------



## chynegal (Sep 14, 2009)

but this is not the first time kanye as pulled stunts like this and it wont be the last....for some reason he thinks that his music is the best in the whole world


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh I am not saying Taylor's reaction was scripted...I am saying they know Kanye will act a fool and they do nothing to stop it EVER....This is not about Taylor it is about Kanye and how MTV allows him to constantly disrupt the show no matter who he is interupting...it just happened to be sweet Taylor this time so now it's a big deal


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_i so agree i think he is still mad because mtv is yet to give him a vma award_

 
u know what they should just give him an award for the hell of it and when he accepts it and starts to speak..CUT HIS AZZ OFF go to commercial or something and give him his taste of his own medicine..


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 14, 2009)

I think his stupid outbursts speaks for him of being a twirp right there and then..I don't have to get to know him personally..With him acting like this speaks enough on it's own..


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Oh I am not saying Taylor's reaction was scripted...I am saying they know Kanye will act a fool and they do nothing to stop it EVER....This is not about Taylor it is about Kanye and how MTV allows him to constantly disrupt the show no matter who he is interupting...it just happened to be sweet Taylor this time so now it's a big deal_

 
*It will always be about Kanye no matter what...question did he write that song for Beyonce 'Single Ladies" or something and mad cause it didn't win best video or something? He acted like he wrote, directed, cast, produced the whole dang gone video and it didn't get no award..
I am still trying to figure out why Little Mama was on stage with Jay-Z and Alicia Keys..what was her role supposed to be? 
*


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2009)

^ To be honest I guess I don't care enough about any of them to care ... They don't affect my life in any manner so I really don't get all bent by their actions...I just go...Ohhh, snap and keep it moving....I have too many of my own issues to try to figure out the celebrity world and their thought pattern behind their actions..let alone be pissed or bothered by them.


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_i believe it was staged... stuff like that means ratings for these shows. people will be talking about this for the rest of the week and watch re cast just to see it_

 
*I don't think it was staged at all..Like I said to Tish..didn't u see Taylor shaking a little..?? I mean y stop here for ratings if they were looking for it? They MTV could of done more stupid stunts to get folks talking about the show..*


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^ To be honest I guess I don't care enough about any of them to care ... They don't affect my life in any manner so I really don't get all bent by their actions...I just go...Ohhh, snap and keep it moving....I have too many of my own issues to try to figure out the celebrity world and their thought pattern behind their actions..let alone be pissed or bothered by them._

 
*so true..so true..but if u r one who puts money in their pockets to make them rich u better make them your business..lol..

*


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2009)

Like I said...I don't care like that nor ever will I.


----------



## chynegal (Sep 14, 2009)

what i wanna know is what was so great about beyonce dancing on a white background with 2 girls


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_what i wanna know is what was so great about beyonce dancing on a white background with 2 girls_

 
Girl Beyonce is about as Overrated as the MTV awards


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 14, 2009)

^^I agree. She's got some good videos but I don't think that one was that great.


----------



## kariii (Sep 14, 2009)

Lady gaga's performance was my favorite..


----------



## chynegal (Sep 14, 2009)

im  sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired of hearing that damn single ladies song.......if she performs that song one more tan on a awards show imma go nuts....i know she came out with more songs after that one


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 14, 2009)

kanye's apology sounds stupid and insincere. seriously who let him go up there? wtf. if security tried to stop him from entering the building with the hennessey in his hands, he would probably be like, "bitch do u know who i am??? i'm kanye west!!" fuck him.


----------



## chynegal (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_Lady gaga's performance was my favorite.._

 
i love her ugh she so weird but great


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 14, 2009)

I actually really love her video. I think the genius is the fact that it's so minimalistic...the impact of the choreographed genius against a white background is in its full glory. And love that she has the energy to do it live too, perfectly synchronized every time...amazing. My jaw drops every time I see her strut on the stage! Beyonce's a truly amazing performer, and I definitely think she deserves the award. And PROPS to her for bringing Taylor back on stage, that's true class.


----------



## chynegal (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_kanye's apology sounds stupid and insincere. seriously who let him go up there? wtf. if security tried to stop him from entering the building with the hennessey in his hands, he would probably be like, "bitch do u know who i am??? i'm kanye west!!" fuck him._

 
if someone did that to him he would have gone ape shit


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I actually really love her video. I think the genius is the fact that it's so minimalistic...the impact of the choreographed genius against a white background is in its full glory. And love that she has the energy to do it live too, perfectly synchronized every time...amazing. My jaw drops every time I see her strut on the stage! Beyonce's a truly amazing performer, and I definitely think she deserves the award. And PROPS to her for bringing Taylor back on stage, that's true class._

 
I personally would have loved to have seen the award go to Lady Gaga, and I can give all my reasons, but the thing is no matter who I thought should have won, that stunt was just douche baggery plain and simple.


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 14, 2009)

That was a disgusting attention grabbing stunt! It is my sincere hope that MTV will take the appropriate measures to ensure that Kanye is not allowed to to get away with what has now become "accepted behavior" from him. Grow up Kanye.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 14, 2009)

i think what k.west did was soo uncalled for. if he really is bitter about not get a vma then he should just sit his a$$ down and take it like a man. 

im all for his great music, songs, and talent, but his attitude is messed up. i've lost alot of respect for him as a person.

and lastly, i dont think his apology was sincere, it was probably just something his publicist told him to write so that he wouldnt get TOO much ish about it. [...toooo late]


----------



## alka1 (Sep 14, 2009)

am I the only one that thinks this whole thing was staged? It looked fake to me. Taylor could have said something after he gave back the mic.. but she just stood there?

the VMAs always have one controversial moment that gets people talking, shows up on the news, etc. Seems like this is another one of their attempts to try and gain more media attention.


----------



## User27 (Sep 14, 2009)

****


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 14, 2009)

My jaw literally fell to the floor when i watched it on tv, If i was taylor i would of shoved that mic up his a-hole. Kanye acted like a total douchebag!!! ... I'm surprised security didnt stop his ass the moment he ascended to the stage.


----------



## User67 (Sep 14, 2009)

I really can't stand Kanyne's ass. I already had 0 respect for him, now this just reinforces that. He is lucky that Taylor is such a young girl who really didn't even know how to act when it happened. Because if he had done that to the wrong person his ass would have gotten stomped! If his dumbass had minded his own business & stayed in his chair until the end he would have seen that Beyonce got the freaking Video Of The Year award which is the biggest one! Atleast she had enough class to let Taylor have her moment. Last night was supposed to be about loving each other in Michael's memory & Kanye couldn't be a decent human being for one night. He can go walk off a cliff for all I care.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_am I the only one that thinks this whole thing was staged? It looked fake to me. Taylor could have said something after he gave back the mic.. but she just stood there?

the VMAs always have one controversial moment that gets people talking, shows up on the news, etc. Seems like this is another one of their attempts to try and gain more media attention._

 
Taylor's barely more than a child. She's riding a wave of recognition for her genuine _talent_. She's not manufactured, and her stuff is quite real. I'm not a Taylor Swift fan, for the most part, but her talent is unquestionable. SHE writes her songs. SHE works to create melody.  Her talent, particularly at her age, is unique.
Of course she didn't say anything...she's never been exposed to that kind of douchebaggery within the industry.


----------



## alka1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Taylor's barely more than a child. She's riding a wave of recognition for her genuine talent. She's not manufactured, and her stuff is quite real. I'm not a Taylor Swift fan, for the most part, but her talent is unquestionable. SHE writes her songs. SHE works to create melody.  Her talent, particularly at her age, is unique.
Of course she didn't say anything...she's never been exposed to that kind of douchebaggery within the industry._

 
I wasn't questioning her talent.. I realize she's a talented musician/songwriter (that Hannah Montana girl could learn a few things..) I was just pointing out that this seems a bit staged to me, to try and stir up some controversy. 

Whether she was in on it i'm not exactly sure... maybe she wasn't. But I do think it's funny that's it's all over the news now along with today's top headlines. Great publicity for MTV!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 14, 2009)

And, sweet baby Jesus I'm so not a Beyonce fan, but I appreciate what she did at the end.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 14, 2009)

Kanye West is so immature and full of himself, his ''apology'' looks like a 15 year olds text message. Beyonce's video was really really popular, it was probaly the best of the whole year. But being a popular young country singer who actually has an MTV audience makes Taylor deserve an award just as much. Who's ever heard of country being cool enough for MTV?lol. It wasn't the Grammy's, plus MTV doesn't even play freaking music videos anymore anyways. Even though I love Beyonce more, Kanye totally ruined poor Taylor's moment. The look on her face was so sad.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 14, 2009)

lol, as I was watching the VMA last night, I knew there would be a thread about Kanye on Specktra soon hehe!

Well, I don't think it was staged, if it was we would have seen it in Taylor's behaviour. I never liked Kanye or his songs (sorry) and this just made it worse. Somehow I feel like he thinks he's the best there is in this world, like he believes he's the best singer, best entertainer, best politician, best designer :/

On the other hand I also feel like he might have been jealous of MJ and did this to actually ruin the MJ tribute. Since ppl are mostly talking about him and not the MJ tribute...


----------



## Sass (Sep 14, 2009)

I never liked Kanye.  He's ridiculously conceited and has no class.

I don't listen to Beyonce at all, but I think she did the right thing.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't want to sound like a hater because I do love her...but is anyone else sick of Beyonce wearing high-cut leotards and doing that dance where she sticks her pelvis out? lol It's like so un-feminine to me for some reason.


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_lol, as I was watching the VMA last night, I knew there would be a thread about Kanye on Specktra soon hehe!

Well, I don't think it was staged, if it was we would have seen it in Taylor's behaviour. I never liked Kanye or his songs (sorry) and this just made it worse. Somehow I feel like he thinks he's the best there is in this world, like he believes he's the best singer, best entertainer, best politician, best designer :/

*On the other hand I also feel like he might have been jealous of MJ and did this to actually ruin the MJ tribute. Since ppl are mostly talking about him and not the MJ tribute..*._

 

wow i never thought of it like that the MJ tribute was so good, but you never know instead of people talking about the MJ tribute they will now talk about kanye.

Beyonce is overrated to me at least, and kanye is just being kanye he's been mia for awhile now and probably wanted to get some hype back for himself have people talking about him so he did that to taylor. Just like his Geogre bush comment when Katrina happened. LOL i wonder what Jayz is going to do, i mean i would expect him to do that since B's his girl and all and with his death of auto tone song ... kanye is just an emotional wreck lol


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 14, 2009)

Honestly all this is just about publicity. Maybe not completely staged but MTV certainly permitted directly/indirectly all the ingredients that would lead to a stunt like this. I didn't watch it but Kanye was drinking openly at the awards, they sat him front row (coincidence? I think not) MTV was just dying and itching for Kanye to jump up and cause controversy and they got exactly what they wanted. 

You know the saying all publicity is good publicity. Who's everyone talking about now - Kanye, MTV, Taylor Swift and Beyonce.


----------



## Sass (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_wow i never thought of it like that the MJ tribute was so good, but you never know instead of people talking about the MJ tribute they will now talk about kanye.

Beyonce is overrated to me at least, and kanye is just being kanye he's been mia for awhile now and probably wanted to get some hype back for himself have people talking about him so he did that to taylor. Just like his Geogre bush comment when Katrina happened. LOL i wonder what Jayz is going to do, i mean i would expect him to do that since B's his girl and all and with his death of auto tone song ... kanye is just an emotional wreck lol_

 
Shawn Carter will just probably say what he always says about Kanye...that he's his own man and whatever Kanye does he does.  He won't say much of anything if you ask me.

That Single Ladies video is hot and should have won best video and I'm glad it won Video of the Year because it was.  I don't listen to Beyonce anything, but all of my fitness buddies and I love that video and we do the choreography from it because it's a good workout.  

Anyway, Kanye is a mess and his girlfriend looked like one too.  Amber Rose is Amber Rose, but I was not feeling that Grace Jones 80's necklace she was rocking...but that's another story.

Janet Jackson is lovely as always...I teared up looking at her after her performance.  It looked like she wanted to just let loose the tears, but she kept it together.  I love love Scream.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 14, 2009)

poor taylor swift though, i dont even like her music, but i felt that what kanye did was disgraceful, what gives him the right to take a moment like that away from her? what a bastard. beyonce wasnt even bothered. i just feel sorry for beyonce and taylor cos they both have too much class to make a big deal about it, but kanye had to make a scene... as always.
i like his music, for the most part, but his personality makes me want to boycott

edit:i have one more thing to say ''gayfish''


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_edit:i have one more thing to say ''gayfish''_

 
I never had a doubt in my mind that Kanye is a douchebag.  His apology is complete bullshit.  You don't apologize, and then in the same breath proclaim Beyonce's video is the best of the decade - it completely negates the apology.  Who cares what you think?  Apologize for the shithead thing you did and leave the rest out.  Bottom line:  Taylor Swift and Beyonce are classy ladies.

And Kanye West likes fishsticks, so he's a gayfish!!


----------



## Sass (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzVivaGlam* 

 
_I don't want to sound like a hater because I do love her...but is anyone else sick of Beyonce wearing high-cut leotards and doing that dance where she sticks her pelvis out? lol It's like so un-feminine to me for some reason._

 
Not only that, but she's rocking that 80's Tina Turner, Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome type of look. Just take a look at the pair of earrings that she was rocking last night.  She's been duplicating that look since her album dropped so I don't think it's just a coincidence.  They say that 80s fashion is back...ha!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought it was so rude, it's not even like it was HIM who was personally robbed of the award, it was Beyonce so if anyone should have gone up it should have been her.  Plus, I'm not saying it was staged or not but she didn't look too surprised when he said it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2009)

Obviously whether Taylor or Beyonce deserved the award more is a matter of opinion.


----------



## chynegal (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzVivaGlam* 

 
_I don't want to sound like a hater because I do love her...but is anyone else sick of Beyonce wearing high-cut leotards and doing that dance where she sticks her pelvis out? lol It's like so un-feminine to me for some reason._

 
hahaha when i was watching it i thought the same thing......the cut of the outfit is so high...if she would have thrust a little harder her vagina would have poped out


----------



## chynegal (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Shawn Carter will just probably say what he always says about Kanye...that he's his own man and whatever Kanye does he does.  He won't say much of anything if you ask me.

That Single Ladies video is hot and should have won best video and I'm glad it won Video of the Year because it was.  I don't listen to Beyonce anything, but all of my fitness buddies and I love that video and we do the choreography from it because it's a good workout.  

Anyway, Kanye is a mess and his girlfriend looked like one too.  Amber Rose is Amber Rose, but I was not feeling that Grace Jones 80's necklace she was rocking...but that's another story.

Janet Jackson is lovely as always...I teared up looking at her after her performance.  It looked like she wanted to just let loose the tears, but she kept it together.  I love love Scream._

 
amber looked like she just came off of a space ship


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm not really a big fan of either Beyonce or Taylor, but maaaaan Kanye. **rolls** I'm really proud of Taylor for not cry, though. I would have beat his ass if that was me up there.

I always thought Beyonce's music was nothing special, especially "single ladies." I liked Destiny's Child better, but that woman has got a great personality. She really had her chance to show it and that's great.

Long live GaGa! =D


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_*I don't think it was staged at all..Like I said to Tish..didn't u see Taylor shaking a little..?? I mean y stop here for ratings if they were looking for it? They MTV could of done more stupid stunts to get folks talking about the show..*_

 

He does this every year though.....


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 14, 2009)

Kanye is beyond a douche. He took that moment from her but she will profit of it, she most definitely is glowing to blow up even bigger because of it.

Now, what I don't understand is him keep harping on Beyonce having the best video of the decade (10years). You mean to tell me that 3 women dancing in a video with a black and white scream is so fresh and innovative that it deserves decade status. Umm, where have I seen 3 women dancing before, oh I don't know, Destiny's Child. OMG. Just b/c it was replica on YT a million times does not make it decade status just means the dance was doable and youtube is accessible to everyone now. There were plenty Britney replicas on YT too.


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 14, 2009)

delete.


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 14, 2009)

i accidently posted another thread on this. since i am assuming it will be deleted (i am sorry, i did not mean to make a double thread!!) i will basically just say that Kanye is disgusting. I am not a fan of beyonce or taylor but i will say they both showed class in this matter and Kanye is so trashy, i have no respect for him.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i accidently posted another thread on this. since i am assuming it will be deleted (i am sorry, i did not mean to make a double thread!!) i will basically just say that Kanye is disgusting. I am not a fan of beyonce or taylor but i will say they both showed class in this matter and Kanye is so trashy, i have no respect for him._

 
Not a biggie...It will probably get merged in with this thread....


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i accidently posted another thread on this. since i am assuming it will be deleted (i am sorry, i did not mean to make a double thread!!) i will basically just say that Kanye is disgusting. I am not a fan of beyonce or taylor but i will say they both showed class in this matter and Kanye is so trashy, i have no respect for him._

 

yeah i wouldnt worry too much about a double thread, its obvious you didnt do it on purpose! ive done that before! hehe

yes, kanye is an idiot

some one on another website made me laugh
they said 

''Kanye and Chris Brown need to be shipped off to a deserted island somewhere. And left there.'' 

i thought that was classic


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 14, 2009)

lol that's funny.. i do not know why this mad me so mad lol i really actually got mad before that taylor swift won awards that i did not think she deserved.. i guess it is the principal of it.. it really is a matter of opinion and whoever won basically won. kayne west did this some years back when he lost but this was not even about him!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 14, 2009)

mad props to taylor swift for still holding her class. what beyonce did was so classy and sweet. i like them both so much more now. they both have talent but like others have said, it's a matter of opinion. i don't even wanna talk about kanye west anymore because he doesn't deserve this much attention for being a douche. moving on now...


----------



## shootout (Sep 14, 2009)

I personally support Kanye's actions.
Regardless of whether or not you agree with what he said, you gotta respect the fact that he had the balls to get on stage and speak his mind.


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 14, 2009)

^^No. It was tasteless and rude.

Kanye West has a million and one ways to let his opinions to be known. I am sure that TMZ would have loved to see him wild out over this for there cameras and magazine would have lined up to get his tirade in print or tv. So this was beyond the pale and let us not forget that he did this to a woman because there is no way in hell he would've have attempted to snatch that microphone away from a man.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_I personally support Kanye's actions.
Regardless of whether or not you agree with what he said, you gotta respect the fact that he had the balls to get on stage and speak his mind._

 

Hell no, I dont respect the fact that he got on stage to "speak his mind".

He is so narcissistic that he believed what he had to say at that moment was so important that he interrupted an ACCEPTANCE speech from an artist who was winning her first VMA. 

That was NOT about Beyonce at all. That was about Kanye wanting to make the moment about himself and stir up drama that would ultimately result in people talking about him for the rest of the week. 

What he did was self-centered, attention seeking and insincere.


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 14, 2009)

^^ i respect your opinion and i respect his opinion, too actually. it has less to do with what he said it was more that it was not the time or place to speak his opinion and i still have no respect for him (i actually lost respect for him a long time ago)
i am not trying to argue with you, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 like i said i respect your opinion and do not want to start a fight over this.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_I personally support Kanye's actions.
Regardless of whether or not you agree with what he said, you gotta respect the fact that he had the balls to get on stage and speak his mind._

 
    I believe that everyone should be able speak their mind but there is a time and a place for EVERYTHING. That was not the time nor the place. There are other outlets Kanye could have used to convey his displeasure. I didn't see the awards but I've seen stills of Taylor Swift while it was happening. The look on her face is disheartening. Kanye is going to have to work hard to repair his image after this bout of jackassary.

    Now can anyone explain to me why Lil Mama was on stage with Jay-Z and Alicia Keys?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 14, 2009)

I am thinking it was a bit staged as well.  Of course MTV would do it.  Did anyone forget that they staged something with Eminem & "Bruno" at the MTV Movie Awards a couple months back????  I don't think Taylor was in on it and Beyonce might not have been either but it's not above MTV to do.  

Taylor will be ok.  Beyonce made out like a bandit from the good publicity.  MTV got ratings and people will be talking about this, reading about it and watching it for the next week.  As for Kanye, people will chalk it up to another outlandish outburst.  All will be forgiven and life will move on.


----------



## shootout (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_^^ i respect your opinion and i respect his opinion, too actually. it has less to do with what he said it was more that it was not the time or place to speak his opinion and i still have no respect for him (i actually lost respect for him a long time ago)
i am not trying to argue with you, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like i said i respect your opinion and do not want to start a fight over this._

 

I respect everyone's opinions as well =]
I'm just saying I support Kanye for having the nerve to say what MANY people were thinking.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_I respect everyone's opinions as well =]
I'm just saying I support Kanye for having the nerve to say what MANY people were thinking._

 
I'm sure many people thought it.  I don't even have a problem with him saying it.  I know Kanye can be very candid.  I think people have a problem with the way it was said and when it was said.  He knows better.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2009)

And for every person believing Beyonce deserved the award there's a person out there believing Beyonce or Lady Gaga, etc. deserved it more.  This is less about who is more deserving and more about the inappropriateness of Kanye's actions.  It was TAYLOR'S moment...she's a talented songwriter and performer, and deserved the award every bit as much as any of the other nominees.


----------



## ninaxmac (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeahhhh...I found this disrespectful, still think it's partly mtv's fault for allowing him to get on the stage, but what about Jack Black praying to the devil....I found that more disturbing.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 14, 2009)

you dont see any one else throwing a hissy fit and stomping their feet and generally acting 5 years old, if the person they wanted to win didnt win... 
it could be applied to so many things, its just not the way an ADULT should act


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 14, 2009)

this guys should obviously not be allowed in public


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 14, 2009)

Saw this morning on YouTube..Kanye picked the wrong time to say how he felt. If he wanted it on his blog, fine. But let Taylor have some credit. And to Beyonce for being big enough to let Taylor have it.


----------



## ExplicitKisses (Sep 14, 2009)

The whole scene was disrespectful and uncalled for, whether it was "staged" or not. It was innappropriate and very unprofessional, especially since Beyonce ended up winning video of the year anyways. So he did that shit for nothing! Dumbass! Hennesey my ass, don't try to blame it on the alchohol. And what pissed me off the most was how he had the audacity to give a lame apology once it was over, I mean if you're gonna pull a lame ass stunt, such as this one, atleast stand by it, because once you regret it, it will make people even more angry because it shows that it totally could have been avoided! Goodness, and the look on her face was just heart breaking, it reminded me so much of a beautiful girl being voted Prom Queen and these mean jealous girls purposely spill drinks all on her dress.And another thing that bothers me is was how Taylor kind of looked up to Kanye. I remember watching I think it was last years VMAS, he was performing and her face was just glowing. And when he was first coming on the stage, she was getting so excited, I mean not only did she win a moonman, but she gets to share the stage with Kanye West! But that onviously came crashing down. She is just a teenage girl who is new to the game, she did not deserve that whatsoever. Kanye Grow up! Theres no sympathy for people like you!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 14, 2009)

Did Kanye win anything himself? I saw a list of the winners on another website yesterday and I don't know if it's official or not but maybe that's the reason why he did it, because he wasn't winning anything himself but still wanted to be in the papers the day after?

And I don't believe that "drink did it to me" thing for one minute, his speech wasn't slurry at all and his walk was as normal.  If he had drunk, he was nowhere near being pissed enough to not know what he was saying.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 14, 2009)

At this point I hope that people get upset, voice it, get it out of their system and move on.  I am already tired of hearing about it.  It's all over the blogs, the news, the papers, everything.  Bad Kanye.  Sweet Taylor.  Benevolent Beyonce.  I get it.  It doesn't need to be repeated for the next week.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree, Kanye West is a f**kin douche. quite honestly I don't think beyonce is all that great of a singer. I'm not a fan of country music at all but I must admit that I have liked a few of taylor swift's songs. Shes worked very hard and she earned the award.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_I personally support Kanye's actions.
Regardless of whether or not you agree with what he said, you gotta respect the fact that he had the balls to get on stage and speak his mind._

 
yes people have the freedom to express their opinions but grabbing the mic out of taylor's hand, interrupting her, embarassing her, and stealing her stage time is not my idea of the right time for him to express himself. there is a time and place to speak one's mind.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 14, 2009)

I feel so horrible but you guys don't know how hard I was cracking up when it happened. Tears were fucking rolling down my face, I was laughing so much. I read that Taylor ended up crying backstage, though.
Oh Kanye... _How could you be so heartless!_

This combined with Janet's tribute, Lil' Mama's performance crashing, Lady Gaga's genius performance/outfits/ The THIS IS IT trailer.... was the most entertaining VMA I've seen in a looooong time.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am thinking it was a bit staged as well.  Of course MTV would do it.  Did anyone forget that they staged something with Eminem & "Bruno" at the MTV Movie Awards a couple months back????  I don't think Taylor was in on it and Beyonce might not have been either but it's not above MTV to do.  

Taylor will be ok.  Beyonce made out like a bandit from the good publicity.  MTV got ratings and people will be talking about this, reading about it and watching it for the next week.  As for Kanye, people will chalk it up to another outlandish outburst.  All will be forgiven and life will move on._

 

Not only that.. guess who's going to be on the premiere of Jay Leno tonight! I knew this was a publicity stunt. Kanye didn't win any MTV awards but I bet he'll be winning viewers for Jay Leno! All of the media outlets are talking about how important this debut will be for leno

People are so easily manipulated i swear

Hey .. you going to the artist summit ajzais?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2009)

^^ people fall for his okie doke every year and he gets all the attention he seeked....I'm so over it as so many people should be....


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_yes people have the freedom to express their opinions but grabbing the mic out of taylor's hand, interrupting her, embarassing her, and stealing her stage time is not my idea of the right time for him to express himself. there is a time and place to speak one's mind._

 

Exactly. Very well said.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I feel so horrible but you guys don't know how hard I was cracking up when it happened. Tears were fucking rolling down my face, I was laughing so much. I read that Taylor ended up crying backstage, though.
Oh Kanye... How could you be so heartless!

This combined with Janet's tribute, Lil' Mama's performance crashing, Lady Gaga's genius performance/outfits/ The THIS IS IT trailer.... was the most entertaining VMA I've seen in a looooong time._

 

choc, it's like the majority of people don't get it.... in 2009 whether it's a presidential address or an award show, notoriety works and unchecked disruptions, outbursts and controversial statements and gestures are the order of the day especially if you need to do a little bit of ’social engineering’.  Kanye rushing the stage at the VMAs was no different than the idiot congressman from South Carolina, *Joe Wilson* calling President Obama a liar during his speech the other night. It was no different then last month’s so called ’spontaneous’  shouting matches and YouTube ready disruptions during Democratic sponsored healthcare townhall meetings around the country.

everyone involved in that mess last night benifitted.. from swift to bey to kanye.. guaranteed

it's just garbage.. we're talking about it.. we've given this shit mind share so kanyes won!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 14, 2009)

did anyone else see that lady gaga arrived with kermit the frog as her date?

kermit says their just friends though.

i missed the pre-show lol.


----------



## candycane80 (Sep 14, 2009)

How weak of him to pull a stunt like this on Taylor Swift's time, it would have been funny to see him pull it on someone else who would have put him in his place. What a complete joke that he thought Beyonce deserved the award her video was boring, not that I'm Taylor Swift fan either. Who respects his opinion anyway he's a whining, insecure egomaniac. BOOOOOOO to him!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 14, 2009)

first off, what happened to kanye never attending an mtv awards show ever again? 
second, taylor handled it well i know if that were me i wouldve lost my shit and gone off on him!
third, where the hell did he come from?! it looked like he fell out of the freakin sky.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2009)

This whole thing has turned into an overnight internet meme:


















I didn't make these.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Sep 15, 2009)

kayne didn't win any of his categories that he was nominated for... has he ever won a vma??? why steal someone's thunder like that???? either way it was free publicity for all parties involved. i still think it was a dick move.


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 15, 2009)

During a CNBC interview on Monday, President Obama called hip-hop artist Kanye West a "jackass" over his behavior at the MTV Video Music Awards.

The reporter tweeted the incident then had to retract it because it was off the record, but the reporter did note "Now that was presidential".

Hmm, Do you think Kanye would dare say something  on Obama?


----------



## ImMACnificent (Sep 15, 2009)

Fuck Kanye. Im over talking about his ass.




RIP Patrick Swayze <3


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_During a CNBC interview on Monday, President Obama called hip-hop artist Kanye West a "jackass" over his behavior at the MTV Video Music Awards.

The reporter tweeted the incident then had to retract it because it was off the record, but the reporter did note "Now that was presidential".

Hmm, Do you think Kanye would dare say something  on Obama?_

 

Thats deep.. but kanye COULD definitely fire back at the president but I bet he'll hold back.. i'm sure his people are advising him to shut the fuck up at this point. But on the real.. If obama can call kanye an ass then he definately can call a cop stupid for arresting an old ass man in his own house.... and he DEFINITELY should have called Joe wilson an ass for breaking house rules and interrupting his address.

Trust me .. kanye could diss obama too.. i'll be interesting in seeing if obamas poll numbers get a bump from this dumb ...shit

okay i'm a little peeved at this right now. as much disrespect obama has been taking from some real assholes he wants to call out kanye.. whew wee

done


----------



## sinergy (Sep 15, 2009)

im still wonderin about lil mama...did you see jay z move away from her? lmao but that was a great performance by him and alicia! and lady gaga cool she is so wierd i cant stop watching her.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Sep 15, 2009)

Was it just me or did Lady Gaga's one outfit resemble Animal from the Muppets?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 15, 2009)

New York, NY (AHN) -- Kanye West's embarrassing MTV Video Music Awards antics has irked the editors of one of the country's leading newspapers. PopWrap, New Your Post's entertainment blog, has declared "A Year Without Kanye" to punish the superstar rapper for his outlandish behavior. 
On Sunday's MTV VMA telecast, 19-year-old Taylor Swift beat Beyonce and other pop stars' music video for the Best Female Video category for her "You Belong with Me" entry. 
While Swift gushed about her win, West stormed on stage and grabbed the mic from her, saying, "Taylor, I'm really happy for you, I'm gonna let you finish, but Beyonce had one of the best videos of all time." 
West was booed by the audience and Swift, who was left shocked after the incident, was given a standing ovation. 
West later apologized to Swift on his Website, but remains adamant that Beyonce should have won. 
Although the backlash was immediate, with almost every one expressing their scorn for West's reprehensible behavior, PopWrap editors Ryan Brockington and Jarett Wiselman think that West deserve a punishment greater than mere criticism. 
They said, "This is just the latest in a long line of ridiculously overblown antics we've been treated to by the rapper and we here at PopWrap have had enough." 
"Sure he apologized, but now he needs to atone. This is the same man who earlier this year asked to be addressed as 'Martin Louis The King Jr," all because he slapped his name on a pair of sneakers!" 
"So in penance for his poor behavior, we here at PopWrap will not post one solitary story about Kanye West for the next 365 days. No blog links, no music premieres, no love life updates - nothing!" West's critics include Swift's fellow nominees Pink, who posted on her Twitter account, "Kanye West is the biggest piece of s*** on earth," and Kelly Clarkson among many other celebrities. 

- Serves him right!!!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree with most of you; I think that Kanye was a buttface for speaking his opinion at an inappropriate time, and he looked especially bad after Single Ladies won video of the year. I must say though, Beyonce is one classy lady! Way to make Kanye look even dumber by sharing your big moment with Taylor; who obviously had her moment so rudely interrupted.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_im still wonderin about lil mama...did you see jay z move away from her? lmao but that was a great performance by him and alicia! and lady gaga cool she is so wierd i cant stop watching her._

 




One person said: "Lil' Mama ran to the stage so fast that she left her hairline back at her seat."

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Was it just me or did Lady Gaga's one outfit resemble Animal from the Muppets?














_

 
Oh, lawd! It looked like a cross between a lions mane and a birds nest, but I actually have a newfound respect for Lady Gaga. Her songs are very catchy, generic pop, but she's definitely a risktaker in other ways.


----------



## astronaut (Sep 15, 2009)

What happened to lil mama?


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I feel so horrible but you guys don't know how hard I was cracking up when it happened. Tears were fucking rolling down my face, I was laughing so much. I read that Taylor ended up crying backstage, though.
Oh Kanye... How could you be so heartless!

This combined with Janet's tribute, Lil' Mama's performance crashing, Lady Gaga's genius performance/outfits/ The THIS IS IT trailer.... was the most entertaining VMA I've seen in a looooong time._

 
LMAO, YOU CRACK ME UP!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 I heard the song going through my head when I read that.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_This whole thing has turned into an overnight internet meme:


















I didn't make these._

 
I'm a lyrical wordsmith 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_




One person said: "Lil' Mama ran to the stage so fast that she left her hairline back at her seat."



Oh, lawd! It looked like a cross between a lions mane and a birds nest, but I actually have a newfound respect for Lady Gaga. Her songs are very catchy, generic pop, but she's definitely a risktaker in other ways._

 
 "Lil' Mama ran to the stage so fast that she left her hairline back at her seat.<<< 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I didn't think she was part of it, I mean she's not really up there with Jay and Alicia and she didn't even realise LM was on stage.


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm also over the Kayne thing.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 15, 2009)

I think the reason everyone is over it so fast is because everyone is sick of KW being an attention whore, we all know that that's what he does.  It's been a long while since he has produced anything which sounds out of the norm and he's been in the press recently more for being Amber's arm candy than for anything relating to his musical skills.

It's not the first time he's done it so people just don't care anymore.

On another note, I loved that red lace thing Lady Gaga was wearing, sans the face bit it's gorgeous.


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 15, 2009)

lady gaga was a hot mess that night, with kermit and the face thing


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 15, 2009)

I think the Kermit thing was that people were saying she either sounds like Kermit or looks like Kermit and she was playing off of that. 

I think her performance was artistic, crazy and beyond weird with the blood but awesome.

I think she needs to scale it back a bit but she is the Christina Aquilera and Madonna of 2009. She can actually sing, dresses slutty (Christina) and controversial like madonna.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I think the Kermit thing was that people were saying she either sounds like Kermit or looks like Kermit and she was playing off of that. 

I think her performance was artistic, crazy and beyond weird with the blood but awesome.

I think she needs to scale it back a bit but she is the Christina Aquilera and Madonna of 2009. She can actually sing, dresses slutty (Christina) and controversial like madonna._

 
i think the kermit as her date thing also had to do with the kermit the frog jacket she wore for an interview in Germany....

http://thestylepenguin.com/wp-conten...t-the-Frog.jpg


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 15, 2009)

^^ok. Thank you. I was just guessing.

that coat was ugly. someone get this girl a stylist so she can it scale back. She runs the risk of being Bjork. The lady who has real talent but everyone thinks is a joke after a while and misses the talent portion of it. 

Oh, yeah, I am over kanye so basicly posting about the VMA'S in general.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2009)

^ Agreed....I actually liked watching Pink swing around in the air ...... I love her voice


----------



## kdemers1221 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_^^ok. Thank you. I was just guessing.

that coat was ugly. someone get this girl a stylist so she can it scale back. She runs the risk of being Bjork. The lady who has real talent but everyone thinks is a joke after a while and misses the talent portion of it. 

Oh, yeah, I am over kanye so basicly posting about the VMA'S in general._

 

I totally agree! I hope people will take her seriously but her antics are seriously distracting from her talent. I mean it's great that she is different and I love her music but it is seriously painful for me to watch her perform... I can't handle it. haha

Pink was great. I love her. I'm glad she sung live even with all the high flying, flipping stuff.


----------



## sinergy (Sep 15, 2009)

i love pinks voice..her performance was interesting..and..im still laughing about lilmama leaving her hair? hahaha


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_I totally agree! I hope people will take her seriously but her antics are seriously distracting from her talent. I mean it's great that she is different and I love her music but it is seriously painful for me to watch her perform... I can't handle it. haha

Pink was great. I love her. I'm glad she sung live even with all the high flying, flipping stuff._

 

So refreshing to hear her live. I love her voice and thought that her performance was awesome!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 15, 2009)

So I guess lil mama made a fool out of herself too? Look at the photo in the article lol what a weirdo!

Exclusive: Lil Mama Apologizes For Crashing Jay-Z's VMA Performance - News Story | Music, Celebrity, Artist News | MTV News


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzVivaGlam* 

 
_So I guess lil mama made a fool out of herself too? Look at the photo in the article lol what a weirdo!

Exclusive: Lil Mama Apologizes For Crashing Jay-Z's VMA Performance - News Story | Music, Celebrity, Artist News | MTV News_

 
Lol, is that what that was? The hubby and I were like "who the hell is that woman up there and where did she come from"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's pretty annoying that she did that. So now ppl are talking about lil mama's antics instead of Jay-Z and Alicia Keys performance  :/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzVivaGlam* 

 
_So I guess lil mama made a fool out of herself too? Look at the photo in the article lol what a weirdo!

Exclusive: Lil Mama Apologizes For Crashing Jay-Z's VMA Performance - News Story | Music, Celebrity, Artist News | MTV News_

 
 Some ppl do what they can to remain relavant. I wonder how many ppl knew who she was before this bit of jackassary?


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 15, 2009)

The only reason I know who she is is because she claims to be a teenager when she looks a lot older and she sang that annoying lipgloss song.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_The only reason I know who she is is because she claims to be a teenager when she looks a lot older and she sang that annoying lipgloss song._

 
My sister calls her lil OLD Mama. She firmly belives that she is lying about her age as well.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzVivaGlam* 

 
_So I guess lil mama made a fool out of herself too? Look at the photo in the article lol what a weirdo!

Exclusive: Lil Mama Apologizes For Crashing Jay-Z's VMA Performance - News Story | Music, Celebrity, Artist News | MTV News_

 

I guess she said, "hell, MTV lets anyone else get up and say what the hell they want every year she was gonna do it to!' LOL


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Sep 15, 2009)

Kanye is a complete jackass.

I didn't watch the whole show, I only saw the beginning. Aside from being annoyed by Kanye's actions (I don't care if it was publicity, he's still a douche), I thought it was kind of gross that Madonna's speech for the Michael Jackson tribute revovled heavily around her. 

I heard that Russell Brand didn't have as many appearances hosting as he did last year, which was probably the only reason I was gonna watch in the first place because I love him. I guess it's because he was so "controversial"  last year.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did see Lady Gaga's performance. I have to admit, I kind of like her. She's not too bad for a poptart. She has some good songs, but I don't think she's some holy grail like people have made her out to be. I was also really glad to see that she sang instead of lipsynched while she performed like so many others do. I thought the whole thing was pretty rad, actually.


----------



## User67 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_This whole thing has turned into an overnight internet meme:


















I didn't make these._

 
Girl, you find the funniest stuff! I love your posts! I am laughing so hard right now!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_




One person said: "Lil' Mama ran to the stage so fast that she left her hairline back at her seat."

_

 

HAHAHAHAHAH I love how JayZ starts backing up like "WHOA BITCH"

like hes kinda scared of her.

wow that part creeped me out how she just jumped on stage and started bobbing her head.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_HAHAHAHAHAH I love how JayZ starts backing up like "WHOA BITCH"

like hes kinda scared of her.

wow that part creeped me out how she just jumped on stage and started bobbing her head._

 
yea i know. wtf. haha she was trying to pose with them at the end but they ignored her and did back to back on each other (jay z and alicia). lil mama has always gotten on my nerves. her voice.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesNoGhost* 

 
_ I thought it was kind of gross that Madonna's speech for the Michael Jackson tribute revovled heavily around her._

 
Ugh I thought that too! I swear 99% of these celebrity speech's about Michael revolve mostly around them and not him.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_i so agree i think he is still mad because mtv is yet to give him a vma award_

 
i KNOW!!!! it's like dude you have like 7 grammys, you have american music awards, BET awards, and etc ... why are you worried about a freaking MTV video music award? it's like what are you? FIVE? cant get what you want youre gonna stomp your feet and throw a B*TCH tantrum? GROW UP KANYE!

with that said i AM a really big Kanye fan, somethings he says i agree with this was just flat out wrong!


----------



## Half N Half (Sep 16, 2009)

Kanye West...I don't care if it was staged/for publicity or whatever, the guy is a fucking douchebag PERIOD! He has no respect for anyone, not even himself, and might be one of the most narcissistic people I have ever seen in my life!
Lil Mama...wtf? She must have been sippin on some of Kanye's Henn. Lady Gaga I can respect, her songs are catchy. But her outfits - simply disturbing.

These people couldn't have gotten enough attention as children. That's my only explanation.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 16, 2009)

Alicia actually comments on the Lil Mama incident...even though she originally refused to do so.

YouTube - Alicia Keys Talks about Lil Mama, Kanye West and New Album on Today Show!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_Thats deep.. but kanye COULD definitely fire back at the president but I bet he'll hold back.. i'm sure his people are advising him to shut the fuck up at this point. But on the real.. If obama can call kanye an ass then he definately can call a cop stupid for arresting an old ass man in his own house.... and he DEFINITELY should have called Joe wilson an ass for breaking house rules and interrupting his address.

Trust me .. kanye could diss obama too.. i'll be interesting in seeing if obamas poll numbers get a bump from this dumb ...shit

okay i'm a little peeved at this right now. as much disrespect obama has been taking from some real assholes he wants to call out kanye.. whew wee

done_

 
I actually agree with you to some extent.  I will say this though, I'm sure Obama has commented on Joe Wilson or the Henry Louis Gates situation....off the record.  Just like this was actually off the record but made its way to the masses.


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 16, 2009)

alicia keys and jayz did such a good job and then that teenie bopper had to come out of nowhere bobbin her big ol head, she prolly thought she was relevant in music like she was diana ross or some1 amazing on stage. And jayz would hype her up ........... he was prolly thinkin who are you. I love how he just moves away and goes closer to alicia. She made such a damn fool of herself she should go in hiding for a few years.


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Just heard on the radio that Kanye West's people say he is on suicide watch. Are you fu*king serious Kanye? Well you know what? WE DON'T GIVE A FU*K--DO IT. 

What a freakin PITY WHORE. He wants everyone to say "Oh poor poor Kanye, he's just sad about his mama, he didn't mean any harm" Sorry dude, when you jump on stage like the fu*k-up you are and grab the mike from a tennage girl and scare the hell out of her you don't get a free pass, not this time, you little chicken sh*t. Go do that to some guy like JayZ, yeah didn't think so. He'd knock your ass into next week.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Just heard on the radio that Kanye West's people say he is on suicide watch. Are you fu*king serious Kanye? Well you know what? WE DON'T GIVE A FU*K--DO IT. 

What a freakin PITY WHORE. He wants everyone to say "Oh poor poor Kanye, he's just sad about his mama, he didn't mean any harm" Sorry dude, when you jump on stage like the fu*k-up you are and grab the mike from a tennage girl and scare the hell out of her you don't get a free pass, not this time, you little chicken sh*t. Go do that to some guy like JayZ, yeah didn't think so. He'd knock your ass into next week._

 

^^ I doubt that very seriously...he loves himself too much ...More publicity I'm sure...But no matter what a person does or says I would hate to hear of anyone physically harming themselves or others..Wouldn't wish suicide or death of any manner on anyone...Thats pretty harsh...You guys take this stuff wayyyyyyyyyyy to personal...Taylor never said she was scared...she was shocked as hell...just like the rest of world...But he was not about to harm her


----------



## SuSana (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Just heard on the radio that Kanye West's people say he is on suicide watch. Are you fu*king serious Kanye? *Well you know what? WE DON'T GIVE A FU*K--DO IT. *

What a freakin PITY WHORE. He wants everyone to say "Oh poor poor Kanye, he's just sad about his mama, he didn't mean any harm" Sorry dude, when you jump on stage like the fu*k-up you are and grab the mike from a tennage girl and scare the hell out of her you don't get a free pass, not this time, you little chicken sh*t. Go do that to some guy like JayZ, yeah didn't think so. He'd knock your ass into next week._

 
Wow that's pretty rude.  Do you want every person you don't agree with/don't like to kill themself?


----------



## alka1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Just heard on the radio that Kanye West's people say he is on suicide watch. Are you fu*king serious Kanye? Well you know what? WE DON'T GIVE A FU*K--DO IT. 

What a freakin PITY WHORE. He wants everyone to say "Oh poor poor Kanye, he's just sad about his mama, he didn't mean any harm" Sorry dude, when you jump on stage like the fu*k-up you are and grab the mike from a tennage girl and scare the hell out of her you don't get a free pass, not this time, you little chicken sh*t. Go do that to some guy like JayZ, yeah didn't think so. He'd knock your ass into next week._

 





please tell me you're kidding.

did you see Taylor on the View on Tuesday? She's over it. She said she was rattled but moved on.. And come on, she was winning a VMA not a Nobel Peace Prize. I doubt she will suffer deep emotional wounds that will last a lifetime.

what he did was rude, but everyone has moved on already. Your post is just taking it _way_ overboard..


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 17, 2009)

Guys I meant that in jest. I would never wish anyone to harm themselves or be harmed.

Tish, I totally agree with you and that is what I was meaning that he is so not even thinking about hurting himself because he does love himself too much to even mess up his hair or break a nail. 

I also meant this too is for attention. I do think at that moment Taylor was kind of frightened because she didn't know what was happening. She was taken by total surprize and was kind of in shock. I know afterwards she was fine. 

Sorry if I misled anyone in thinking that I was really meaning I wanted him to do that.  No way. I just went through this last week when my ex sister-in-law took a ton of pills and they about not got her back.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Guys I meant that in jest. I would never wish anyone to harm themselves or be harmed.

Tish, I totally agree with you and that is what I was meaning that he is so not even thinking about hurting himself because he does love himself too much to even mess up his hair or break a nail. 

I also meant this too is for attention. I do think at that moment Taylor was kind of frightened because she didn't know what was happening. She was taken by total surprize and was kind of in shock. I know afterwards she was fine. 

Sorry if I misled anyone in thinking that I was really meaning I wanted him to do that. No way. I just went through this last week when my ex sister-in-law took a ton of pills and they about not got her back._

 
I understand that...But Taylor said what she was feeling on every talk show she has been on and it was never fright...so I think she would have known how she felt and if she was truly scared...we can't assume she was scared when she never said that....and I have seen that clip more times than once ...there was no reason to be scared...Humilated, pissed and shocked YEAH...he had a Mic in his hand not a knife or handgun
But to just say things like that (Kill yourself) is no more than what he did by opening up his mouth in appropriately and saying the wrong crap ....it is hard to criticize him for what comes out of his mouth  when you just basically did the same thing by saying something totally inappropriate and thoughtless


----------



## beautifulxface (Sep 17, 2009)

Not sure if anyone has seen this yet - but its pretty epic...

YouTube - Hitler finds out Kanye West Disses Taylor Swift at the VMAs


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 18, 2009)

Peep this:
http://kanyelicio.us/http://www.spec...88/index4.html


----------



## SuSana (Sep 18, 2009)

^^Hahahaha!  Did you make that?


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 18, 2009)

Is what Taylor aings really considered country? Sounds more like a wayyyy better Miley Cyrus type music to me
Why is everyone making a big deal outta it? Didnt he do the same thing 3 years ago in Europe?

What Kanye did is not suprising, he has this attitude like he's entitled to everything, idk wtf kind of upbrining he has, but really, I don't care

I wish Beyonce would go away! OMG, I remember back when I was like 12 it was J.lo who was overrated and EVERYWHERE! Don't these people know when to quit?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_^^Hahahaha!  Did you make that?_

 
LOL, no, I just helped him find his way over here


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 19, 2009)

i only got back from paris yesterday and when i went on perez hilton this was all over it! the guy is a class a ass. however i knew that before he pulled this crap. i really like taylor's music (one guy at work got me into her!) but at least she has handelled herself very well trhough all of this. very mature for her age.


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Peep this:
http://kanyelicio.us/http://www.spec...88/index4.html_

 
ROTFLAMO
mad funny


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry I am late on this but my internet got messed up for a minute.  I really like Kanye West's music but he reminds me of a little bratty kid.  He probably didn't get enough hugs growing up.  Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I personally thought that Lady Gagas performance was creepy. Does that mean someone should go on stage and be rude to her? No. I wish someone would do that to him if he EVER won an award.  Taylor Swift sells more records than Beyonce and Kanye so, quit hating.


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I wish Beyonce would go away! OMG, I remember back when I was like 12 it was J.lo who was overrated and EVERYWHERE! Don't these people know when to quit?_

 

lol Beyonce really does need to just disappear for a little while, or a few years! No offense! She started to get overrated a while ago


----------

